# Tuna Fishing This Weekend



## ajfishn (Jun 28, 2008)

Looking for one or two to go to the rigs and try some tuna fishing. Made this trip a few times last year and had lots of luck, bit yellowfin and wahoo. Call or PM me.

Jake

850-516-3774

26 World Cat


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

When are you planning on going?


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

When and what port you leaving out of?


----------



## ajfishn (Jun 28, 2008)

I keepmy in Perdido Key and will be leaving out of Perdido Pass. When we are leaving depends on the people that are coming. We are looking at Friday around 2:00 pm, if we can't find anyone for Friday, we are looking early Saturday.

Jake


----------

